# Most affordable Health Insurance



## BigDavo (Dec 1, 2013)

Have a friend who is coming to Australia to stay with me for 3 months. Would like to get basic health insurance for someone on a tourist visa visiting Australia. Would like to hear from anyone who has been down this track as to what they found to be the most affordable insurance


----------

